# Ruth Urban- BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue



## kularing

This article is from the Finger Lakes Times NY


Newark woman pleads guilty to dog shelter violations 


By JIM MILLER/Finger Lakes Times
Friday, June 20, 2008 10:11 AM CDT


LYONS - The president of an animal rescue organization pleaded guilty last week to 12 violations of the dog shelter law.

Investigators had considered bringing animal cruelty charges against Ruth Urban of 4346 Route 88 North, Newark, after recovering 35 dogs and two parrots from her home May 22. But District Attorney Richard Healy said they found insufficient evidence.

“The animals were actually in good condition,” he said. “They were fed, groomed.”

Urban, who heads the Bright Star German Shepherd Rescue Group, was given a conditional discharge, ordered not to possess more than 15 dogs for five years and ordered to pay $500 in restitution to the Humane Society.

The Society also has the right to inspect her property, Healy said.

Twelve dogs were returned to Urban after her June 11 plea. The remaining dogs were surrendered to the Humane Society, which euthanized some but found people to adopt the majority, Healy said.

Investigators in May determined that Urban had more dogs than she could properly care for and was keeping some in crates that were too small.

“I'm confident that she will improve the situation and will continue to do the good work of animal rescue,” Healy said.


----------



## Timber1

Anyone that can feed and groom 35 dogs, has much more ability then I do.

It would be nice to know why any of the dogs were killed.


----------



## Halen

I was wondering the same thing. If the dogs were in good condition, why were some put down?


----------



## Phay1018

being in a crate 23 out of 24 hours a day can screw a dogs mentality and create behavioral issues one would think....


----------



## BowWowMeow

I was told that some of the dogs were very old and/or had very serious health issues. I believe she had some hospice type cases there. There may have also been some dogs who were very aggressive and therefore deemed unadoptable. This information was given to me second hand so I cannot vouch for it in any way.


----------



## daniella5574

From what I understand Ruth, your information is correct. 
I think that the best thing for the dogs is for the bitterness to go away from some people and to move forward.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I think overall her intentions were admirable. She just was way over her head and wanted to save them all at any cost. I believe Brightstar will shine again. With more checks in place they will be stronger and brighter!


----------



## mcn486

Phay, do you live there? How do you know the dogs were in crates 23 out of 24 hours a day?


----------



## jacksons.mama

I take my dog out there and she loves to play with the big dogs! The dogs have 4 large fenced in areas and go out in play-groups. They were not crated 24/7 

I'm happy that they got their personal dogs back and hope that soon people can move on


----------



## Phay1018

Yes I do live out here and yes I have seen the house first hand. There Physical well being was always fine it was other things... 

I do hope Ruth learns from this and goes on to help more dogs as she is a good person herself.


----------



## mcn486

It sounds like from the article that the only issue the DA could find was the size of the crates for some of the dogs but it also sounds like you think there were other things going on. What were the other things? Besides the being crated 23 out of 24 hours, I mean. How did you find out they were crated so long? That's sad.


----------



## Phay1018

I'm not going to get into this, my main reason for posting anything was because I keep getting stuff said by many people that we at the humane society euthed dogs for no reason. We temperament tested all those dogs, some failed and could not be adopted out. It's as simple as that but they were all given a fair chance a majority were adopted. 

Someone who lives in that house stood in front of me and told myself and someone else that the dogs that were crated were only let out 2 times daily for 15 minutes each time. That was said by someone who lives in the house. 

Aside from everything, I know Ruth well and I do hope she herself does better and improves things. I can't speak for another someone who lives with her and cares for many of the dogs. But yes all her dogs were taken care of to what they need to survive, mental well being of some was another story.


----------



## mcn486

Wow that is too bad for the dogs. Thank goodness they aren't there anymore. Are all the ones that passed the test already adopted or will they stay at the humane society until they are or will they go to another rescue or foster? This is all new to me so I don't know how that all works.


----------



## Ruth Urban

I was going to avoid the Board but many have requested I add my facts to this.


It was an inside job prompted by 3 or 4 of our volunteers that have since resigned or partially resigned. One still has 2 fosters left and the other one adopted his foster out Saturday. One of them made a comment to another that they never thought it would go this far. I know for sure that 5 of the dogs that were being rehabilitated were euthanized as soon as they got there. This is from a first hand witness. 2 of the 5 never made it out of the truck. 2 were euthanized the next day, one being a Pit or Shar pei mix that was 7 months old and deaf.. she had a very soft velvety coat so I know she was not full Pit. I have had Pits in my home since 1994. She was doing great learning her sign language and oh soooo sweet. It just turns my stomach. 7 dogs that could have been adopted within 1-3 months died because of people who are supposed to be deeply involved in saving German Shepherds. I do not have a total count of how many were euthanized but I will say very few were adopted. Keep in mind the dogs that were being rehabilitated and not ready for adoption would not pass the "temperment" test at Lollypop Farm. 2 of them had been here just over a week. One was a Momma dog that had just had her puppies, less then a week old so that counted for 7 dogs. At least 3 of the dogs here that were taken had potential approved adopters waiting to see them and never had the chance. On that note they did not even take 35 dogs as was reported. I will never understand why they had to die or why anyone who actually cares for dogs would do this. 7 dead dogs that I am sure of and for what reason? They did leave 5 dogs here and I was told to euthanize them within 24 hours! Why? 3 are elderly and not adoptable, 1 is a Pit that spent many years with my mother who passed away last year at age 93, she is not perfect but doing ok for her age. One is a Great Dane that is elderly and incontinent, she is on Proin, she was being starved to death when we got her from Lollypop Farm and I decided she would live her life out in comfort. Is she near the end, probably but that is a decision that only I will make, not some "Cruelty Investigator" who actually assisted her to Lollypop Farm where we got her from. Our other senior is a GSD that is "older then dirt" and has cancer. She is very comfortable, very active and on medication. Should I put her down?? I don't think so till her eyes tell me it is time to head for Rainbow Bridge. That could be tomorrow but not today. Another one is a 7 yr old GSD mix who came to us Heartworm positive, now negative, who has arthiritis and is on medication for that, she also runs the yard with the younger dogs. Happiest girl and another one that is just too sweet. And last of the dogs I was told to euthanize is a 4 yr old GSD who had an attitude and is now coming around and enjoys people. He was trained by a police officer that had no clue what he was doing so the dog was pretty messed up. He is now quite social. No I will not euthanize him and to top it off he is not even my dog. They also took my boy that had cancer of the spleen and was here to live his life out. He was also being treated with medication. All the dogs here got good food and vitamins, whatever they needed. 

Many people from other rescues stepped up to try and take some dogs and the 2 out of 3 birds that they took but Lollypop would not allow that, instead many had to die. Not to confuse anyone the birds are safe and back home with Kathy, 

My home is 3000+ sq ft with plenty of rooms to keep everyone safe. I also have 28 acres. What no one reported was that there are 4 *huge* fenced yards, aprox 1600 feet of 6 ft fencing here with 2 full time people with 24/7 care. Play groups were utilized. My crates are 500 & 700 vari kennels plus I have 3 large gorilla crates from Pet edge so I would hardly say they were too small. Only 8 of the dogs were even crated and 3 of them were in large Gorilla crates. I know Kathy was "quoted" as saying they only went out 15 minutes twice a day but she would never say anything like that because it is not true. Anyone who has been here knows that is a lie. They know the dogs go out in play groups and they know they have plenty of time out. 

*This was all so wrong!!!! Way too many dead bodies at the hands of rescue volunteers. All in the name of "honesty"*


----------



## mcn486

Wow. This is totally different from what Phay said. I am sorry to hear about the dogs that were killed. They killed them in the truck? That is certainly not humane as far as I am concerned. Those poor dogs. It sure sounds like some one told some big lies and the dogs paid the price.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Welcome mcn486! I see you yo-yo after each post and I understand that it must be difficult for someone so new to the board to be able to evaluate what people are saying. Just in general, hopefully you will stick around and read some of the posts in this section with more about what rescue is about, how it works, how to determine reputability and the importance of checking where dogs go-from shelter all the way to adoption. All of that will help you not have to rely just on the last post you read-you will be able to read and think more about all the factors involved in rescue! Feel free to introduce yourself in the section at the top of the board!


----------



## tempmike

I have tried to remain silent on this issue but the ignorance and vindictiveness of those involved has made me jump in, in place of others who are being pointed at for this issue. I am Darcy Drons' significant other; she is one of the "3-4 volunteers" that Miss Urban is implicating in this issue that still has two of Brightstar's fosters. I can assure you on the lives of my children (I have 4 wonderful, dog-loving kids) that Darcy NEVER spoke with ANY animal control officers or authorities and in no way started this issue, prompted its continuance or in any way aided in its completion, nor did I. From the start of this issue Miss Urban nor anyone in her house has taken any accountability in this matter, it has been a conspiracy of others against her and Brightstar. Others close to Miss Urban who are currently running the organization also directly accused Darcy and have since been spreading rumors about what actually occurred with the coordinator role that she served in. These same individuals were aware of the conditions at Miss Urban's house and had made overtures to help correct the situation. I am not here to argue the validity of any of the charges against Miss Urban nor opine on the conditions of the house but i ask, if they were ok then why were these individuals having these conversations. I assure you that Miss Urban has accountability in this matter or she would not have signed a plea deal but instead fought the issue. I will also note that until this event occurred Darcy was considered a "huge asset" to the organization in comments from ruth and others curently running the organization. In fact she has donated $1,000's of dollars for dog vet bills, pull fees and other expenses directly to the benefit of brightstar. Why in the world would she cause such an action to an organization that she was one of the faces for, both on the german shepherd board and as the shelter liaison for many shelters/states. Darcy did resign her position in the organization because of her concern over this matter, prior to authorities interceding. The reason i jump in with this is that everyone knows who is being referred to in these emails and i will not stand for the implications being put forth. At the end of the day this is how this unfortunate situation has evolved:

There has been finger pointing and hostility to those perceived as having caused this or anyone who spoke up about the situation that existed there has been a lack of communication to everyone around this matter. Brightstar has lost many great volunteers, not over the alleged mistreatment of dogs but due to hostility and lack of accountability within the organization.

At the end of the day the local DA felt it appropriate to bring forth an action with the humane society. This matter has strayed far from the issue of the animals through the inappropriate implications of those directly involved. This is not a matter of how many dogs were involved or how they were treated but a who caused this and how do we not look bad for it. This has become a spin game of look at what dogs were killed. Perception is reality and this really did occur - as Miss Urban's email tag states "put on your big girl panties and deal with it". Again, putting the charges aside, who wants to belong to an organization that does not let you speak up and as long as you go along and are helpful you're a star but when you don't go with the flow you are the trouble maker.

I have in the past had a great deal of respect for Miss Urban because of what she has been through to get this organization started, building it and the pure mission of trying to save as many dogs as possible - all of that is completely noble and self-sacrificing. The blame game that is currently being played out puts that in a new light. This organization can still be great but the leadership probably needs to change and individuals involved need to accept what has occurred, they are not innocent and their hands are not clean in this matter. This was a closely held organization and i am certain would not stand up to close scrutiny. Miss Urban indicates that she is jumping in with her facts which are, in fact, her conjectures. This is continued spin to take the focus off of the real issue and those responsible. If the members of the current organization want to continue this misdirected hostility and accusation in a public forum then i will jump in with all of the facts as i know them - i do not believe that is in the best interest of those involved or that this organization would survive it well. I am asking that this matter be dropped - i know i will not receive a retraction from Miss Urban for her inappropriate comments/accusations, but I assure you one is due.


----------



## mcn486

Wow. I guess I am yo-yoing. Being new to all of this I am trying to absorb all this info. So if this Darcy person did not report the woman than why does everyone think she did? If her friend would stake the life of his children I would think he knows what he is talking about. This is so confusing. I guess what really matters at this point though is the dogs. Does anyone know how many were adopted? Also can someone explain "temperament testing" to me? How do they test them?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: mcn486Wow. I guess I am yo-yoing. Being new to all of this I am trying to absorb all this info. * I know-it's a lot! Like I said, reading some of the threads in this section will help you to see other areas of rescue-almost like starting with addition and not calculus! * So if this Darcy person did not report the woman than why does everyone think she did? *Who knows why people think what they think-one great mystery we won't be solving on this board, I bet! I do understand your confusion though. * If her friend would stake the life of his children I would think he knows what he is talking about. This is so confusing. I guess what really matters at this point though is the dogs. Does anyone know how many were adopted? * I do not. I couldn't tell you the details of numbers-it may be in other threads. Or you might want to address specific questions, if that is your interest, directly to BrightStar, I am sure they will be more than willing to help you with that information! Again, I am sure it is out there somewhere but I do not know where. * Also can someone explain "temperament testing" to me? How do they test them? *I believe there are some threads on that as well. Each place has their own methods. It is to help the dogs and the people who might adopt them. *


Introduction section: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=29&page=1


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: mcn486Wow. I guess I am yo-yoing. Being new to all of this I am trying to absorb all this info. So if this Darcy person did not report the woman than why does everyone think she did? If her friend would stake the life of his children I would think he knows what he is talking about. This is so confusing. I guess what really matters at this point though is the dogs. Does anyone know how many were adopted? Also can someone explain "temperament testing" to me? How do they test them?


Welcome to the board! How about you introduce yourself and let us know your connection to rescue. Why all the interest in this case? I don't think anyone really knows the answer to your questions. I'd recommend calling Lollypop Farms directly and sending Brightstar an email too. I'm sure people at both of those organizations could help answer your questions. 

Although we have different opinions about what happened with this case, I think all of us agree that it's best to learn what we can given the circumstances and move forward. Throwing fuel on the fire, however delicately it might be done, is not particularly productive. There sure are lots of dogs out there who need rescuing! 

We've also got some great threads going in this section on strengthening rescues and making them more transparent.


----------



## sunnygirl272

I know that Darcy did NOT report them. 

I also know that Ruth avoided having dogs moved to other foster homes. In fact, she repeatedly hedged on even telling me how many dogs WERE in her residence. For those who say they would've taken additional dogs to help....sure...but that would only have been possible IF THE DOGS WERE ALLOWED TO BE MOVED OUT.
Ruth...How well-supervised are the dogs when they are out in playgroups? How many times did dogs get out of KNOWN HOLES IN THE FENCE? How many of them REPEATEDLY got out?


Ok...I didn't say much but I am tired. Headed to bed. I had trap league tonight and we kicked the opposing team's buttocks. I am whooped.


----------



## mcn486

I have no connection to rescue at this time. I recently saw an episode of Oprah about a man who rescued dogs from puppy mills when they didn't want them anymore and felt that that was something I would love to do. My ever practical husband said I should research rescues. When I happened upon this thing about these german shepherds I was interested because I wanted to see how to tell the difference between a reputable and non-reputable rescue. I didn't want to find myself in a situation with some rescue that was equally as bad as a puppy mill. However, I am more confused than ever because there are 2 vastly different scenarios about what happened here.


----------



## BowWowMeow

We have a thread about just that topic:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=391679&page=1#Post391679


----------



## saalamed

Think people. 

I do not usually share this (short version), I was an abused child both mentally and physically by my mother whom I forgive and believe is mentally ill to this day. I was forced to wait outside in the cold ( sub degree temperatures) with my little brother while my mother cleaned house until all hours of the night, even on school nights. I had dogs that were never allowed in my mother’s home, even a Doberman that had a litter of puppies in the middle of the winter. They all died. I watched. That dog lived until I was able to escape my situation. I went back for her, she died w/ me knowing she was loved and I cared. 



Recently my now 22 year old son wanted to save a dog he heard was in a fight, he took it home but didn't want to say more thinking he had solved the problem. He was not seeing the big picture, that if he didn’t tell how he heard this he was allowing more dogs to be harmed etc. In less than one minute I text him to tell him that I was reporting all information to the head of MA. Animal Control, which I did. It was not a matter of protecting my son from the law. It was a matter of right and wrong. And he needed to know that I would always stand by what I believed was right and just.



I do what is right. I am a person of feeling, I can relate to innocence being left to their own devices. It is in my opinion that Ruth is a wonderful and caring individual that I wish existed when I was a child. My neighbors did nothing- Shame on them. Ruth didn’t know how to say “no room at the Inn”. I get that, but I know her heart is good and more people should be like her. She also had fenced areas and kennels that were a work in progress. Please understand through the eyes of innocence what it means to be rescued from the cold, that fate is far worse. I know, I saw. 



Please accept my statement, and consider what I have told you in the best interest of decency.


----------



## dd

Here is where I think the versions of events diverge:



> Quote:Ruth didn’t know how to say “no room at the Inn”.





> Quote: For those who say they would've taken additional dogs to help....sure...but that would only have been possible IF THE DOGS WERE ALLOWED TO BE MOVED OUT.


Something to think about.


----------



## dd

One last point - with regard to someone "making a call" to Animal Control: it is my experience with AC that humane officers normally prefer to work with owners to improve conditions. With crowded shelters, it is to no one's advantage that animals be seized on the spot, especially if conditions can be improved with some level of effort.

From what has been posted here and on other internet sites, it appears the seizure of dogs from the Urban residence was not a sudden action but the result of many months of dialogue. I believe that changes the complection of what happened considerably.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Well this is 2008 and there are plenty of ways to pass along information without _speaking_ to someone.

"I never intended it to go this far"

Why drive by Ruth's house two days after the dogs were seized? 

Why were there 20 dogs in boarding and no foster homes to take them?


----------



## TCrumb

For those of you who are interested, I am the alleged 2nd foster that caused all of this to happen. I can tell you that I did adopt out my last foster, Polaris, a HW+ boy to an amazing family in Boston. I do not have the link to his thread, but he came from this website.

I can also tell you that neither I nor Darcy had anything to do with the dogs being seized. Darcy and I both have our own homes, with our own dogs. You are more than welcome to look at the conditions, without warrant. The only people who can answer the questions about why dogs were seized are the people that lived in the home. I am responsible for my dogs, they are responsible for theirs. The humane society does not take dogs into already crowded shelters for no reason. They also do not press charges if the conditions did not warrant it.

Furthermore, people don't plead guilty to charges that they feel they don't deserve, unless the other penalty is stiffer.

I was at Ruth’s house for about 4 weekends in a row, with Michael Holvey, fixing the fence so that the dogs would be able to stay there. Michael and I spent a considerable amount of our time and money to make sure that the fenced area was secure.

Does this sound like something someone would do so that all the dogs could be taken away?

I personally on several occasions in March and April wrote e-mails to Ruth Urban, Roxanne Wienman and Sheila Kaye about my concerns. They were either disregarded or I was told "I didn't have enough time to fully understand what was going on".

You didn't have to be a "seasoned" rescuer to know that what as going on was wrong. Requiring a search warrant should let you know that they had something to hide.

I have kept all these issues private because I hoped that the people in charge would be able to pull together to solve this problem but they have instead tried to defend it and blame others for it. 

The current situation is that Brighstar has a treasurer, founder and board member that has been convicted of 12 counts of violating the dog shelter law. 

I will end with this, If this person wanted to adopt a dog from your rescue, would you trust it in their care?

If you have questions about what I have said feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at [please contact the poster for phone number-thanks-edited].


----------



## TCrumb

No one ever said they never intended for it to go this far. Like I said in my post, the only people who can answer for this are the people that lived in the house.

There were 4 dogs left in board when this happened.

No one drove by the house to check on anything. From Rochester it is about 45 minutes to get there. That is a long ride to drive by a house, let alone the cost of gas.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Are you attached to people's hips that you know what they do 24/7?

You had nothing to do with intake so how would you know how many dogs were in boarding?


----------



## dd

> Quote: there are plenty of ways to pass along information without speaking to someone


I don't know who you are but you are missing the point. TOTALLY missing the point. AC is very very busy. They do not act when there is no reason to act, they do not press charges lightly. "Passing information" makes no difference at all - the point here is that there was information to pass that did not pass scrutiny of the authorities on a number of occasions. THAT is the point.

A reputable rescue has MINIMUM standards of care to which they expect their adopters to adhere. They are SETTING those standards in their homes. THAT is the point.


----------



## Dohhhhh

Wow...**Ducking behind a tree**


----------



## ninhar

> Quote:The current situation is that Brighstar has a treasurer, founder and board member that has been convicted of 12 counts of violating the dog shelter law.


Is Ruth still with Brightstar?


----------



## elginhaus

Nina,
I think the first thread a couple weeks ago said she had resigned before the charges were made


----------



## ninhar

Thats what I thought before I read TCrumbs post which made it appear that she was back with the rescue.


----------



## dd

She is still listed on the site on the person to whom donations should be sent:
http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/donateanitem.html

Since the site was down for updating a few weeks ago, I assume this is current.


----------



## furlovebugs

I am new to this board and I am privy to some of the information regarding Ruth.Suddenly, after Ruth put up her comment some of the parties involved in this are trying to comment.
Some of you are wondering why she said she said she was "guilty", she wanted her dogs back, alive I am sure. 
Why the other dogs who were taken were euthed so soon after the seizure is something I am sure a lot of people are trying to figure out.This person who does the temp test for Lollypop has a lot of blood and his/hers hands.Dogs who were taken from the only home they might have known to have been taking care off and then taken to a new place and tested right away, are scared and confused. This would not give a true picture and it is not fair to the dog. Being involved in rescue for many years and if an adopted dog showed any kind of behavior issues in his new home, the evaluator would always ask to test a dog in his home.I realize this was not an option, but did the person who did the testing know the dogs?
I ask Phay the same question, could some of your info maybe be miss communicated how long the dogs were in crates? 
How can anybody be the judge and jury for the dogs who had health issues and were old that they be put to sleep.Did they live with them? Do they know what meds they are on? Do we put humans to sleep when they get old?
All the people involved with this seizure and the result in the death of these dogs will always know they are responsible for them. They should leave rescue, because saving dogs is not in their interest, they all had other interests in mind.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Very good points andsam. 

I am not going to get into the legal side of this matter, my first concern is the dogs. That being said I know for a FACT that my own Zephyr would NEVER pass Lollypop Farms temp test. I am sure many people here, have dogs, who also would not pass.......for that I am sad.

I am curious as to whom at LF made the decision to put a dog with spleen cancer on their adoption website with no mention of his health problems? Did he get adopted? Did the adoptors know? OR was he euthanized? </span>


----------



## Betty

This is all very sad. Once again it's the poor dogs that suffer......

I'm not on any ones side here, I don't know enough of the situation to make any judgements. I'm sure that what has hit the news or been posted on this board is just the tip of the iceburg.

What has come through loud and clear it that almost everyone involved cares about the dogs, and still, this happens.

It's just heartbreaking. This happens when people are trying to help them or want to help them.


----------



## elginhaus

so true Betty


----------



## Ruth Urban

Originally I was not going to post at all but was encouraged to do so. I did and it started one large "fire fight".

I have not bothered to read the posts but have been advised as to some of the content. Right now I do not care what anyone has to say be it truth or lies. 

Let me just say one more thing, we have already lost numerous dogs that were in my home. If you continue bickering between yourselves and taking shots at each other and me we will only continue to lose more German Shepherd Dogs. While everyone is bickering dogs are dying. Rescue is about saving dogs, not an easy spot to be in. It is very stressful mainly because we cannot possibly save them all even though that is what they deserve. Wheather you are with Brightstar or another rescue lets change the focus here. Let's start saving more dogs. 

_*What is done is done and cannot be undone, lets look to the future and see who needs us, all of us. There are many dogs out there right now. *_

*<span style="color: #6633FF">For the sake of the dogs and everyone on this board lets just end it here.</span>*


----------



## TCrumb

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaAre you attached to people's hips that you know what they do 24/7?
> 
> You had nothing to do with intake so how would you know how many dogs were in boarding?


I would ask you the same question. No I was not attached to their hip. Common sense would indicate that if Brighstar is not currently taking dogs in that there would still be 30 dogs in boarding. Furthermore, Brightstar WILL NOT pay for boarding of any dogs unless it is a donation. THe only person paying for that was Darcy and do the math... $5/day X 7 days a week X 30 dogs is $1105.00 per week or $4,200.00 per month.

Even if that were the case, you should be pleased that someone would make that kind of financial sacrifice to keep 30 dogs in boarding. 

You should sign your name sometime.

Regards

Tim Crumb


----------



## TCrumb

You started a fire fight because you could not find someone to blame but yourself and you choose to pick two people who worked very hard for your rescue as your "excuse". 

When I was someone who was able to get you building supplies and fix your fence I was a great person to have around. As soon as I asked questions about the way things were run I was deemed an outcast or a trouble maker.

Dogs are dying because the people who were in a position to make the right decision choose not do so. Black and white. It is not about speculation of how long dogs were crated or not or how big the crates were. Dogs, especially rescue dogs, need interaction with people not a fenced in yard.

Choosing to express your side of the story does not mean that you do not want to help dogs or that you have the wrong intentions.

Just as it is today, you don't care what anyone has to say. People tried to help before it was to late and you ignored it. I have said this to you in many private e-mails which you ignored.

What people can do now is make sure that it never happens again. I urge everyone who reads this to question everything and do not take things at face value. If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything.

Tim Crumb


----------



## mcn486

Since I am new here too and was considering volunteering for a rescue I have to ask why someone would put 30 dogs in boarding and pay for them out-of-pocket? That seems to me like a big mistake by the person who did it. If they were paying that much boarding why did they continue to put dogs into boarding? Certainly there must be other rescues that could have stepped up to take these dogs.


----------



## TCrumb

It was a hypothetical example. No one put 20 dogs in boarding. I am sure you will see when you get involved that the need is greater than the people who can help.


----------



## saalamed

Now that many have spoken an opinion, I think we will have to all learn to agree to disagree. Our dogs know what "Enough" means, its time we do too... Let’s put energy where it needs to be now, and get the job done by rescuing. Our energy can be better spent on that. I am sure we all agree on that. At least I hope we do! 

A lot of hurt feelings that is obvious. But what I believe rescuing means is to forgo our feelings and deal w/ what needs to be dealt with as a team. We can only accomplish a goal by keeping our eye on the ball (the dogs).

Everyone agree?


----------



## ebrannan

Totally agree!!!!
















Hoping everyone else does also.


----------



## dd

> Quote: I have to ask why someone would put 30 dogs in boarding and pay for them out-of-pocket? That seems to me like a big mistake


I think you will find that every rescue is full to the brim. Expecting others to step up means the dogs will die. Asking a shelter to hold the dogs for you may save their lives, but since OTHER dogs die in their place when shelters kill for space, that is not a solution either. If you really want to save a dog, you need to pull the dog out quickly from the shelter. Even a hold on a dog is no guarantee that dog will not be killed when the shelter is crowded. Boarding is inevitable when you are doing a long distance pull in any case, because you are dependent on transports and when you can get one.

It's not a "big mistake" - often, it's the only way. Most rescues have kennels that are trusted partners with whom they work closely. 

You will discover that many more dogs die than are saved - that is the sad reality.


----------



## daniella5574

> Originally Posted By: dd
> It's not a "big mistake" - often, it's the only way. Most rescues have kennels that are trusted partners with whom they work closely.
> 
> You will discover that many more dogs die than are saved - that is the sad reality.


Exactly. And calling someone's complete generosity, compassion, and love for these dogs a big mistake (because that is WHY they were pulled) is not right. It was Darcy's money that went into boarding, and these dogs are alive because of her. I admire her dedication to these dogs.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote:Expecting others to step up means the dogs will die. Asking a shelter to hold the dogs for you may save their lives, but since OTHER dogs die in their place when shelters kill for space, that is not a solution either. If you really want to save a dog, you need to pull the dog out quickly from the shelter.


I could not agree more. The shelters are full. The rescues are full. There is usually no "someone" else coming. Not the point of this thread but it pains me every time I see someone on the urgent boards post something like "I'm sure these babies will have no trouble finding a home!" Really? Because I'm _not_ so sure. I'm seeing purebred GSD puppies getting put down. I'm seeing beautiful dogs die waiting for "someone" to step up. We don't save them all, we don't even save most of them. 

For us in the shelter world, Darcy was the face of Brightstar and I loved working with Brightstar. Darcy did a great job and saved a lot of dogs. She "got it", understood the urgency of shelters, understood the practical realities that we're dealing with. She knew what she could realistically accomplish and she busted her butt getting it done. I hope to be able to work with her in the future.


----------



## dd

I heartily agree. 

And one last point - dogs coming out of shelters should be quarantined before they come into a fostering situation, for the protection of existing pets. Recommended quarantine period is two weeks. Few homes are well set up to do a quarantine, whereas kennels can do this much more easily. So rescues - and specially rescues who do out of state pulls - are dependent on having a kennel they can work with to undertake this. Many transports require a quarantine period before you can move the dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: pupresq I could not agree more. The shelters are full. The rescues are full. There is usually no "someone" else coming. Not the point of this thread but it pains me every time I see someone on the urgent boards post something like "I'm sure these babies will have no trouble finding a home!" Really? Because I'm _not_ so sure. I'm seeing purebred GSD puppies getting put down. I'm seeing beautiful dogs die waiting for "someone" to step up. We don't save them all, we don't even save most of them.


I think that is a huge and important point for everyone in general to continue OT. 

It is, to me, statistically impossible to think that all GSDs could be absorbed by rescue. Even more impossible (if that is possible!) for all dogs to be absorbed by rescue. 

I am not sure if the validity of this statistic (because I don't get stats very well and am never sure about the HSUS numbers) but if there is a kernel of accuracy here it's scary : Seven dogs and cats are born every day for each person born in the US. Of those, only 1 in 5 puppies and kittens stay in their original home for his/her natural lifetime. The remaining 4 are abandoned to the streets or end up at a shelter. Source: The Humane Society of the United States

Not to depress people more! "'Purebreds' account for 30% of all the animals in shelters. Source: Journal of Applied Animal Welfare Science"

And: Approximately 8-12 million companion animals enter animal shelters nationwide every year and approximately 5-9 million are euthanized (60% of dogs and 70% of cats). Shelter intakes are about evenly divided between those relinquished by owners and those picked up by animal control. These are national estimates; the percentage of euthanasia may vary from state to state. source: ASPCA

How many of you know how many GSDs were registered with AKC (just AKC-not the mill registeries) last year? 

By thinking that we can save them all, we are setting ourselves up for a failure of thought. And that can lead to poor practices in every area of the process. 

And discussion doesn't kill dogs-but lack of can. It is so important to continue to try to reach out to people to educate them. 

Sorry to travel to these sad numbers-everyone is doing all they can and this is not to point the finger at rescue. Maybe someday there can be public health monies to fund some initiatives to address this from positions where decisions can be made, instead of us just having to react to things as they are.


----------



## Timber1

A but new to rescue, although I have taken five. 

Coming from shelters, mostly, why should rescue dogs be quaranteed. Of course some have expensive medical problems, but I believe most rescues know that beforehand.


----------



## ebrannan

Parvo ... has been known to infect non-vaccinated adults and certainly young dogs; Sarcoptic mange ... infectious to both animals and humans; Upper respiratory infections .... not just kennel cough can spread through to other household animals including ones, which have had their bordetella nasal vaccine; Intestinal parasites ... some infectious to humans (watch for the children) and certainly other animals; Serious flea infestation ...
This just names a few issues that need to be addressed before an animal gets on a transport or arrives in a foster home. 
Yep, quarantine is typically a great idea and almost always required for a long-distance paid transport.


----------



## Timber1

Sorry, and I hate to sound stupid. But what does having a dog being quarantineed have to do with a rescue getting a thorough exam by a vet and being released to a rescue group.

All of the possible problems you have mentioned are of concern, but can't a vet determine if any exist from a physical exam.


----------



## ebrannan

Yes, these issues can be determined by a physical exam. However, when a dog comes from a shelter environment, you don't know when or if the dog has been exposed to different physical ailments. 
For example: Coccidia are single celled organisms that infect the intestine. This can only be identified microscopically. Depending on the dog, sometimes it can be hard to get rid of and is quite contagious and can also reinfected the dog. Most dogs will have to go through the complete med treatment and then be rechecked before being able to be with other dogs. This is time consuming and the dog will need boarding while being treated. 
2. Parvo or its wanna-be similar infection. Most of the time, if a dog has been exposed to this infection there will be an incubation period where the dog seems healthy. Typically it can happen up to 14 days after exposure. Then, the infection can blow with bloody diarrhea, a temperature and runny nose. This is the time where the dog is extremely infectious. If the dog is not in quarantine and perhaps on transport when this happens, all the dogs on that transport are at risk, even the vaccinated ones.
Perfect example ... I did a personal rescue of a pup from NW NC. The shelter this pup came from was very proactive and vaccinated dogs for distemper/parvo and did a first worming when the dog enters the shelter. They also check for flea infestation. About 10 dogs and pups were pulled from this shelter by a NJ transport. Another transport from NE NC met this transport and transferred five lab mix pups. These pups had been in a home environment for a few days and seemed healthy. Now, mind you, awesome precautions had already been taken by each crate being covered separately with sheets and blankets, however, five minutes into the trip home, one of the lab mix pups had a blow-out bloody fecal episode. The transport was stopped and returned back to the proactive shelter. All five pups were taken off the transport and taken to the local country vet. The vet only had three parvo snap tests available and tested three pups. All three were positive for parvo. The original transporter of these pups couldn't be reached, and the heartbreaking decision to euthanize the litter was made. 
I was called about the whole ordeal since my pup was in that van and although he was up front, had his first vaccine and was covered with a sheet, the chance was still there that he contracted parvo. 
The whole proactive shelter staff came in, day off or not, and crates were carefully taken out of the van, one by one, dogs removed and any surface was completely bleached and washed. 
I had committed to my boy, so I said continue his transport. When he got home, I'm lucky enough to have a detached one-car garage with a wood stove and electricity. So, he was crated there for two weeks. Lots of stoking the stove and carrying plastic bags and a bleach/water solution were done. I walked him outside of my yard in the wooded area, and when he pooped, I bagged it, sprayed my bleach solution in the bag and on the ground where he went. I had specific clothes/shoes that I kept in the garage and only wore them when taking care of him. It was a lot of work, but he stayed healthy as a horse, and on day 15, went to my vet for a complete checkup and his next set of vaccines. I was lucky, I had resources to ensure my pack had no contact with him until quarantine was over. A lot of foster homes don't have that option.
Any intestinal parasite can be treated with meds, however, again this takes time and the dogs needs to board somewhere until the parasites are gone. 
Same with scarpotic mange. Yes, this can be treated by a vet, but time is needed before the dog is not infectious, so therefore, will need to be boarded until he/she is well.
On a separate note. I had NO idea that a lot of the boarding costs were personally coming out of Darcy's pocket. She is amazing and truly a dedicated person. I have said on more than one occasion since the whole BrightStar issue came to light, that Darcy's presence on the board is SO VERY MISSED. We are losing dogs, dogs which Darcy could have possibly saved. It is heartbreaking, I miss her, and I sincerely hope that she hooks up with another northern area GSD rescue and we see her wonderful posts once again.


----------



## RebelGSD

Darcy not only paid boarding for dogs. She personally sponsored countless dogs that got a second chance thanks to her. I barely know her, but she is the kind of person who faces problems directly and resolves them as far as possible. She would not stab someone in the back by calling AC, IMO.

It is a shame that those who called AC do not have the guts to step forward and take responsibility for their actions. After the tragedy with the dogs that had to die, many innocent humans (and dogs) on both sides will suffer the consequences of suspicions and mistrust.

This is a sad, sad situation for everyone involved. It is a pity that the disagreements could not be resolved within the organization.


----------



## dd

I am not understandinng why AC is getting the blame here. Doesn't matter who called or whether they did it via a message in a bottle or through Russian sign language. The fact of the matter is that the premises did not pass scrutiny and that laws were broken.

It was not, as I understand it, the first visit by AC, and there were conflicts with AC at the previous premises as well.

It is not the person who contacted AC who needs to "take responsibility" here. Someone failed these dogs, and it's not the ACO - who is simply enforcing the law and doing a job.


----------



## wrenny

Prayers for all those involved, especially the dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD

It is sad that the 12 violations could not be fixed without killing all those dogs, at least one of whom was very adoptable. I doubt that any of the dogs that were killed would have chosen death over the life they had if someone asked them. It is also sad IMO that Brightstar dogs ended up in AC rather than with other Brightstar members or at least in the care of the rescue (or other rescues). Erecting several kennel runs could have solved many of the problems (one of news reports said that kennel runs were worked on). A fundraiser for kennel runs for example? Having dogs in a perfect home is better than a kennel run, of course, but plenty of rescues do a good job saving lives while their dogs are in kennels until a foster home is open.

Unfortunately in real life many kennel owners and especially rescues have problems with AC because local fancy communities and developments don't want barking dogs nearby. One good large rescue with a farm has been fighting the community for years (luckily they have lawyers that donate their services to the rescue), the owners of the fancy homes that popped up around them over 10-20 years want the rescue gone, period, because it negatively affects the value of their property. Even though they are doing everything by the book, they are constantly harassed by complaints and surprise visits by AC - the community is hoping to harass them away. I know of several rescues and rescuers in similar situations as well as owners of boarding kennels. It is nearly impossible to run a farm without having any violations at any time. 

As to previous problems, getting a kennel license and erecting kennels, even on a farm with current laws has become nearly impossible. In some areas it requires collecting hundreds of signatures and all neighbors have to be in agreement. I cannot imagine all neighbors agreeing on something, not on this planet. Any neighbor who does not like dogs can call animal control and report pet owners nowadays and create problems. Anyone with an old dog in hospice care can be next victim. To the victims it makes a huge difference who makes the calls to AC.

Having visited many AC facilities, I can say that many of them are in violation of many shelter laws and animal cruelty laws. The same standards and laws should apply to them as to ordinary citizens. 
In most cases AC is far from being the knight in shining armor. How was killing the dogs better than AC releasing them to other rescues that offered help? What law did AC enforce when the deaf friendly pit bull in their care was killed?


----------



## dd

I don't think anyone said AC was a knight in shining armour. They have a mandate, they are doing their job. My understanding is that there were ongoing discussions about conditions at the facility for a considerable time and that the conditions did not change as a result of those discussions. Why not??

In pulling a dog into rescue, I believe you are making that dog a promise - that he will never again have to face a temp assessment and the unforgiving shelter environment. I feel strongly about this because like others on this board, I have a dog that probably would not pass a temp test, and therefore it is my responsibility - and solely mine - to do everything within my power to ensure that he never has to face those circumstances again. That means being in strict compliance with whatever regulations and bylaws apply to my area.

For example, in my area, we live under BSL regarding APBTs. What that means is that no new pitbulls can be brought in and that resident pitbulls must be muzzled at all times in public. Is that a stupid law? You bet. But any owner who does not comply is putting his dog at risk. And after a sufficient number of infractions, it is possible that dog might pay with his life. So the solution is - be compliant.

I agree that it is sad that 12 violations could not be fixed without the killing. It is tragic for the dogs who died and for the dogs who were seized and bewildered. However, in reading the many posts that have appeared on this board and elsewhere, it would appear that all kinds of help was offered - and refused.

So rather than pointing fingers, I think it would be a very good thing if the problem itself was faced and dealt with.


----------



## frankjohnmiller

Where do I start? Let's start out with why someone pleads guilty to something when they are not. There are a number of reasons. One reason could be that it is more cost affective. When you are told that Lollypop has deep pockets and can out lawyer you and you can get away with just a $500 fine in short period of time...it could be economic. Besides the fact that your paying $8 per day pre dog for boarding while they are at Lollypop. So economics could be the reason. It could be you miss your dogs and want them back. If you plead guilty you get them back...it could be emotional. Then there is the idea that no one can take care of your dogs as good as you do...so it could be in the dogs best interest. If you substitute Lollypop with Child Protective Services and the dogs with your kids, maybe these reasons would make more sense. I would do just about anything to get my kids back if they were taken by CPS. Some people feel the same way or stronger about their pets.

Also lets remember Ruth was never officially with anything. The plea deal came before the charges. The DA found insufficient evidence. You can't take that number of animals from a home and say, "I’m sorry we made a mistake". To save face she had to be guilty of something. And if the initial report were correct about the dogs never being out why would she plead guilty to not having adequate shelter outside.

The second thing I would like to address is that the cruelty investigators work with you and they must have been there repeatedly. That is not true in the instance. One particular cruelty investigator for some reason has a bone to pick with Ruth and/or Brightstar. So all he needed was this anonymous letter to get the ball rolling for him. He entered the property under false pretenses and with his agenda. At no point was there a discussion about how they could improve the situation. If the conditions where as bad as Lollypop stated in their press release why did they leave a bird and 5 dogs. The bird was left because they didn’t have a large enough crate and they were afraid of it. They could have come back with a larger crate or cage if conditions were really bad but they weren't. Why leave the dogs? I guess so Lollypop didn't have to put 10 dogs down immediately. If as reported that the conditions “were a threat to the health of the animals”, then shouldn’t they all be removed? There is a lot more going on than meets the eye. A lot of inconsistencies between what was reported and what the facts are. I would also like to know how a local newspaper got a picture of a dog inside the house. This was apparently provided by someone within Lollypop…how unethical is that? If this was to go to trial, releasing evidence to the public could taint a jury. 

The last thing I want to address is how the investigation started. As previously stated, Lollypop has a cruelty investigator that has a bone to pick with Ruth and/or Brightstar. An anonymous letter was provided to a Lollypop employee whom was also a Brightstar volunteer. This person then provided the letter to said cruelty investigator. That got the ball rolling. It is my understanding that the anonymous letter also came from a Brightstar volunteer. What I do know for a fact is that two Brightstar volunteers provided written signed affidavits to Lollypop and they were then forwarded to the DA. As Tim Crumb has written in this thread, “Does this sound like something someone would do so that all the dogs could be taken away?” I guess we need to ask Tim why he submitted one of these affidavits. Only Tim can answer that. What I do know is that over the last couple of months Tim has tried many attempts to disrupt Brightstar. Almost to the point where it could be construed as harassment. To what end, I don’t know.

What I do know is that Brightstar will survive and many dogs will be saved. That is my goal.


----------



## dd

So it is not true that there were also problems at the residence in Fairport, and that AC visited the premises there?


----------



## frankjohnmiller

AC had never been to the location in Wayne County. That is where these actions took place. If AC had been to the location in Fairport it would have nothing to do with this location.


----------



## Timber1

I appreciate your response, albeit a bit off topic regarding Ruth.

As a rescue guy, I do know our vet expenses are hugh.


----------



## Phay1018

misread...


----------



## tempmike

Ike where do I start? Ruth and I have both reached out from what were separate sides of this argument and asked to end this debate and move on - I'm not sure if you won't let it go out of sheer stupidity or need to finish this trial in a public forum. You have reached back to topics that preceded Ruth's and my plea and raised the issue again. This issue will never resolve in this forum - no one person has all the facts, although you appear to have the most - (with all this data could you confirm my public announcement that this did not come from darcy - rhetorical, PLEASE don't answer). Here are the facts:

Brightstar should continue because it has an awesome mission and a great name. One "incident" does not tarnish all of the work this group has done.
Brightstar should continue with Ruth - she started it, she has poured her heart and resources into it.
Ruth is a great person - she has a wonderful heart and has started an organization that has a wide array of volunteers juiced up on saving gsd's. Some people got frustrated with Ruth and others were in it because of her. She gets us excited about this mission. (btw i frustrate people regularly, I'm gonna guess you do too)
This incident occurred, it has happened, it is done - the outcome is what it is and will not change - we can argue till we die and the variety of convictions on this issue will ensure we never reach agreement - could you imagine this going to trial - they'd get a representative group of us together for the jury and we'd all want to kill each other over the facts and result.

So let me beg and plead with you and everyone on this string - let's end the defending, the arguing, the bickering. You seem to have most of the facts - you win, let's say there was never an issue. Let's jump to other strings on this board and put our energy into topics that can result in positive movement for all. I have a few suggestions, I'm new to this forum, maybe these already exist but let's jump on the following topics - they can only help all of us become better:

Board governance - creation of transparency and good member communication.
Fund raising - let's work on some great ideas that will help all of us with our resource issues
Grant writing - does anyone have specific ideas for rescues they can share
Legislation - let's get legislation in place to stop puppy mills, or at least hit them financially, people who abandon their dogs (we really should go after that senator who dumped his pregnant female in a kill shelter in SC - that's effort well spent, he's a scumbag)
Regiona/national affiliations - if we pulled together as one voice we could get great deals, influence legislation etc - we'd be a formidable force

These are just some thoughts, maybe they've been done, but effort in that direction is much better than what we're doing.

I will not post on this thread again - no matter what is said - this just has to die.


----------



## Timber1

Thanks, for a long and great reply. I do not know you, nor Ruth. 

I know Brightstar only from the Internet, but do serve as a rescue guy for a smaller group. My only comments are the dog comes first. The concern I have is rescue groups are seldom well founded. so do you take in a sick rescue, that is going to be expensive, or forsake the dog so you can take in 4-5 healthy dogs.

Perhaps the above is a bit off topic, but I would like to know more about the future direction of Brightstar.

Best regards going forward.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am going to lock this thread. It is always hard for me to read these threads. My life has been enriched by BrightStar, and the little Bright Stars laying at my feet right now (well-not all at my feet-that would be a pile up).









I think that anyone reading it can gather information and form their own opinions. 

There are also black and white issues in all situations which would probably help to provide a foundation for thoughts. 

It would be nice for all to think more about the issues at hand, not this specific case perhaps. 

Feel free to start threads about those issues as you see them. 

I know TJ has started several threads, I have that reputable rescue thread conversation going with myself







about how to evaluate a group better and MYoung has posted about money issues as well. I also try to keep current cases in that "Do You Know Where That Dog Is Going" thread. 

So let's utilize this section for looking at things in an open, honest, transparent way to help support the idea of rescue. 

And for all the new members, please do stop in the Introduction section! 

Thank you all so much. 



"You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed." (Antoine de Saint Exupéry)


----------

